# GHRP 2 on non training days??



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

This will be my first time on any peps, and have heard alot of good things about GHRP2, only question i have is do you take on non training days being told different thing. Been told jab 1st thing and pre work out monday-friday weekends off?? Just seems stramge to me to take weekend off tbh, if anyone can shed some light i would be grateful


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## Godzuki (Sep 30, 2011)

I took through out mate , but this time I'm having weekend off to see if it makes a diff which it prob wont .


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

Cheers for reply mate, do you train weekends?? i have 2 rest days in week and train saturday and sunday due to work hours, would you suggest not taking on non training days in week??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The best results will be from 3-5 x a day at saturation dose every day, there is no need to stop taking the peptides on non training days


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> The best results will be from 3-5 x a day at saturation dose every day, there is no need to stop taking the peptides on non training days


Thank you mate


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

How long is the pulse from ghrp by itself?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

B.I.G said:


> How long is the pulse from ghrp by itself?


 Pulse length/peak for is pretty similar to GHRP/Mod GRF combo


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Cheers, for some reason I thought I read 30 minutes somewhere. Was gonna say, what would happen if you pinned ghrp every hour or even every half hour.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

B.I.G said:


> Cheers, for some reason I thought I read 30 minutes somewhere. Was gonna say, what would happen if you pinned ghrp every hour or even every half hour.


 The peak is around 30 mins & the length of ingreased GH secretion is around 3 hours.

So no point pinning until at least the 3 hours are past


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Peaks at 20 min and falls for around 2 hrs after injection. There is a great graph over at datbtrue forum that shows the spike. Very sudden then slowly tapers down.

Peptides imo should be ran long term (similar to GH as ultimately that's what it is), although not sure on @Pscarb view on MODGRF 1-29 long term use?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> Cheers, for some reason I thought I read 30 minutes somewhere. Was gonna say, what would happen if you pinned ghrp every hour or even every half hour.


I pin 3 times daily mate.

My Protocol is no food for an hour before and no food for half an hour later...

In my limited knowledge and experience speaking to Paul, any more than 3 times a day id a waste of time.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> I pin 3 times daily mate.
> 
> My Protocol is no food for an hour before and no food for half an hour later...
> 
> In my limited knowledge and experience speaking to Paul, any more than 3 times a day id a waste of time.


Exactly the same way i do it to.

I have been on it months now and its more or less a part of my life now,,,more fullness of the muscles,,skin is much better.

Its defo not a muscle builder like aas is tho im enjoying the benefits from it compared as im 43 now.

I would say its a great choice for the over 30s tho just my view

Ps,,,i was always a handsome looking fu2ker anyway,,lol


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> I pin 3 times daily mate.
> 
> My Protocol is no food for an hour before and no food for half an hour later...
> 
> In my limited knowledge and experience speaking to Paul, any more than 3 times a day id a waste of time.


I do the same with mod grf added. Just wondered if pinning ghrp a lot a day would be good but looks like it won't.

Are you running ghrp and mod grf or just ghrp?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> I do the same with mod grf added. Just wondered if pinning ghrp a lot a day would be good but looks like it won't.
> 
> Are you running ghrp and mod grf or just ghrp?


Both on non training days but l am on GH on training days as an experiment mate.

I was kindly donated 400 iu's of the stuff so may as well use it :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Exactly the same way i do it to.
> 
> I have been on it months now and its more or less a part of my life now,,,more fullness of the muscles,,skin is much better.
> 
> ...


Yeah its a weird thing mate isnt it.

Like you say no size difference but SOMETHING changes to your muscle / shape / hardness etc....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BigTrev said:


> Exactly the same way i do it to.
> 
> I have been on it months now and its more or less a part of my life now,,,more fullness of the muscles,,skin is much better.
> 
> ...


Yeah its a weird thing mate isnt it.

Like you say no size difference but SOMETHING changes to your muscle / shape / hardness etc....


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Milky said:


> Both on non training days but l am on GH on training days as an experiment mate.
> 
> I was kindly donated 400 iu's of the stuff so may as well use it :thumbup1:


Lol wouldn't mind a donation myself :lol: what dose gh are you using on training days? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> Lol wouldn't mind a donation myself :lol: what dose gh are you using on training days? If you don't mind me asking


5 iu's mate, right before bed, and l mean as l walk up the stairs....


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I really wanna do peps but I'm worried it will make my scalp condition wirse


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> I really wanna do peps but I'm worried it will make my scalp condition wirse


I havent heard of that as a side TBH mate but l am close to being a baldy anyway so how would l know :lol:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Milky said:


> Yeah its a weird thing mate isnt it.
> 
> Like you say no size difference but SOMETHING changes to your muscle / shape / hardness etc....


Yes exactly mate its hard to say tho i know i feel different,,i would say it better defination of the muscles and it definately helps the skin and overall well being.

I personally think you dont really notice the full benefits from it until you have been on for a couple of months tho maybe thats me just.

Its seems the longer you do it the better you see results mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Milky said:


> I havent heard of that as a side TBH mate but l am close to being a baldy anyway so how would l know :lol:


Yea it's a scalp condition of skin thickening rather than mpb


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

I got it today and he had no bac water :-( now got to wait for that :-(


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

Can I just check dose please, I was going to mix 2ml water, and jab x2 a day (first thing and pre workout) at 2iu a time does this sound correct or do I need to be doing 4iu per jab??


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Baines46 said:


> Can I just check dose please, I was going to mix 2ml water, and jab x2 a day (first thing and pre workout) at 2iu a time does this sound correct or do I need to be doing 4iu per jab??


What have you got mate ?

The GHRP 2 l am guessing..


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

Milky said:


> What have you got mate ?
> 
> The GHRP 2 l am guessing..


Yeah GHRP 2 blue caps


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Milky said:


> 5 iu's mate, right before bed, and l mean as l walk up the stairs....


I had good results from splitting my GH in with pep shots...15 mins after..2iu GH three times a day, i felt huge from that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Baines46 said:


> Yeah GHRP 2 blue caps


l mix 2 mil water and then use it 2 times a day but l am not sure how you are counting your iu's.

I use two lines on the pin, which is what you could be calling iu's.

its litterally fu*k all in the pin, l mean the first big line is 10 and l use what would be seen as 4 on the pin.

Its 2 of the tiny lines and like l say it looks like nothing in the pin.


----------



## Baines46 (Nov 8, 2012)

A slim pin is 1ml=10iu's that's how my doc told me lol. So depend on maker of pin you either have 1-10 or 10-100 on the pin. So I didn't know wether to split 4ius into 2 jabs or 8ius into 2 jabs


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

check this article out it explains the dosing....

Team Pscarb


----------

